# The Mimic Octopus



## JohnGill (Dec 29, 2008)

Heard about this creature the other day.


> This octopus is able to copy the physical likeness and movement of more than fifteen different species, including sea snakes, lionfish, flatfish, brittle stars, giant crabs, sea shells, stingrays, flounders, jellyfish, sea anemones, and mantis shrimp.


 It does it both for hunting and frightening away predators.

Mimic Octopus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

[video=youtube;6aVbBq4TKP8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6aVbBq4TKP8&feature=related[/video]


----------



## AThornquist (Dec 29, 2008)

And to think that it only took hundreds of millions of years of accidents for it to be able to do all of those things.


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 29, 2008)

My thoughts exactly. Chance mutations and time. . .

This little critter is another amazing display of our marvelous Creator God's handiwork. Isn't he wonderful?

Watching the video made me wish that diving had not gotten so popular and subsequently expensive. I miss it badly.


----------



## AThornquist (Dec 29, 2008)

The Lord's creation is fascinating, and it's such a reminder of how unsearchable and unfathomable the greatness of God is.


----------



## Scynne (Dec 29, 2008)

...I could tell it was an octopus


----------



## AThornquist (Dec 29, 2008)

Scynne said:


> ...I could tell it was an octopus



"I think it should be allowed to be whatever it wants to be. If it comes out of the closet and admits to being a sting-ray, who am I to judge?"


----------



## Blue Tick (Dec 29, 2008)

Incredible!


----------



## PresbyDane (Dec 29, 2008)

Our father can do a lot of things, incredible!


----------



## wturri78 (Dec 29, 2008)

Fascinating little critter. Where can I get one? Do they live long in goldfish bowls?


----------



## turmeric (Dec 29, 2008)

It's quite beautiful!


----------



## Zenas (Dec 29, 2008)

So that's where the dinosaurs went.


----------

